# Erreur espace disque bootcamp



## Tonio Meyer (11 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,


Je possède un macbook pro de fin 2015 avec l'option 1To de disque dur. J'ai plus de 800Go d'espace disponible

J'essaie d'installer windows 10 dessus

j'ai téléchargé une iso de windows (un peu mois de 6Go) que j'ai enregistré sur un disque USB (reconnu comme amovible) de 2To avec plus de 1To d'espace libre

j'ai lancé l'assistant bootcamp en séléctionnant l'iso sur le disque dur et en positionnant une partition à 60 Go pour windows


Bootcamp commence par télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows et à la fin du téléchargement il m'affiche une erreur : "Impossible d'enregistrer le logiciel de prise en charge de windows sur le disque séléctionné - l'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque"


J'ai refait la manip en mettant une partition de 110 Go : même erreur


Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

Je ne comprend pas de quel disque il parle (que ce soit le mac ou le disque USB, j'ai plus de 800Go d'espace disponible)


Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Novembre 2016)

Salut

Que te renvoient dans le terminal les commandes :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*


----------



## dee.didi27 (19 Octobre 2017)

bonjour, 
même problème pour moi. 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide !

voici ce que j'ai : 


```
$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +499.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 CD2AF520-75BA-45F6-987D-A96000C678D0
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCSA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV5  +4.3 GB     disk2
```

PUIS 

```
$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group D556A77B-2FC3-426E-BAE4-AE854D3E55F8
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         499418034176 B (499.4 GB)
    Free Space:   11956224 B (12.0 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume A80DFC18-8B18-4566-8930-814B7DDCA7AD
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     499418034176 B (499.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 7DB6B889-28B6-45BF-8B96-74BC8853E0EE
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Complete
        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure
        |                        Passphrase Required
        |                        Accepts New Users
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume CD2AF520-75BA-45F6-987D-A96000C678D0
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          499053756416 B (499.1 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2017)

Il faut savoir que Boot Camp ne supporte pas le moindre matériel USB de connecté, sauf une clé USB qui servira pour enregistrer les pilotes qui serviront lorsque l'installation de Windows sera terminée. Le fichier .iso de Windows doit se trouver impérativement dans un dossier dans le disque dur interne. Si dans le menu de Boot Camp, en fonction du modèle de Mac, que si l'option d'utiliser un fichier .iso n'est pas présente, que ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer.

De plus, Boot Camp ne supporte pas non plus que le disque dur interne soit partitionné en exigeant un espace minimal de 55 Go. Pour finir, il vaut mieux ne pas laisser crypter son disque dur avec FileVault qui provoque des ralentissements et qu'un bon nombre d'utilisateurs ont de sacrés problèmes lorsqu'il faut faire une partition.


----------



## Tonio Meyer (22 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre réponse
J'avais bien noté la contrainte des 55Go et je suis très loin de cette limite (j'ai plus de 700Go de libre)
Mon fichier iso windows est également sur le disque dur interne, dans le dossier téléchargement (peut être pourrais-je le déplacer dans le dossier photo qui semble sur un autre filesysteme mais bon...je n'y crois pas)
l'option de selection d'un iso est bien présente et ce dernier est donc bien sur le disque en local et pas sur un support externe

Depuis ce matin, j'ai eu à nouveau 3 fois l'erreur et depuis quelques secondes, il me lance une erreur sur l"impossibilité de partitionner le disque. J'ai lancé SOS de l'utilitaire de disque et il ne trouve aucune erreur...

vraiment très fragile bootcamp...

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Tonio Meyer (22 Octobre 2017)

La commande *diskutil list *me donne le résultat suivant :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +999.3 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 471E2038-E132-404C-8BFD-80CBF720F4D2
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +19.9 MB    disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            19.9 MB    disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +19.9 MB    disk4
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            19.9 MB    disk4s2

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            DVD_ROM                +5.5 GB     disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            DVD_ROM                +5.5 GB     disk8
```


La commande *diskutil cs list *me donne le résultat suivant : 


```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 4160161C-74B5-45E9-AA0E-C98505583AE4
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         999695822848 B (999.7 GB)
    Free Space:   8630272 B (8.6 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume A829DB17-06B8-40A8-A9C6-66A16FBCCC98
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     999695822848 B (999.7 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 8EBFEC64-6143-45A9-B63E-A7555E584674
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 471E2038-E132-404C-8BFD-80CBF720F4D2
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          999334871040 B (999.3 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```


----------



## Tonio Meyer (22 Octobre 2017)

Pour terminer je joins 3 copies d'écran :


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2017)

C'est quoi ce dossier Archives ?

Quelle est le nom exact du fichier .iso de Windows que tu utilises ? On dirait que ce fichier .iso est encore compressé dans un fichier .zip ou .rar ?


----------



## Tonio Meyer (22 Octobre 2017)

Le dossier Archive est simplement une arbo sur mon mac
J'aurais pu l'appeler "rangement" ou "toto"
Le nom exact de l'iso est 





> Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64 [Unattended v1.4].iso



Je viens cependant de me rendre compte que quand je clique dessus il me dit "ressource occupée"...mac est censé lire les iso en natif, c'est bizarre


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2017)

> Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64 [Unattended v1.4].iso


OK, donc le nom de ton fichier .iso n'est pas légal ! C'est une version bidouillée avec piratage de l'activation ! Tu devrais mettre à la poubelle et tu aurais intérêt à télécharger une version légale chez Microsoft, ce qui ne pose aucun problème. 

Le dernier fichier .iso officiel a pour nom *Fall Creators* et le fichier .iso porte le nom exact de *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso

Edit :* tu n'auras pas d'aide si tu restes à vouloir tenter l'installation avec ce fichier.


----------



## Tonio Meyer (22 Octobre 2017)

Elle n'est pas "légale" dans le sens où elle est "unattended" ? 
Il s'agit cependant bien d'une version MSDN légale, sans code d'activation intégré et sans crack ou autre piratage de ce genre
Je vais télécharger une version officielle sur le site de Windows et je retente dans la journée.

Merci à vous


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2017)

Tonio Meyer a dit:


> Elle n'est pas "légale" dans le sens où elle est "*unattended*" ?


Non, ce nom ne doit en aucun cas figurer ou que ce soit, c'est bien une version illégale ou tout est modifié comme dans cet exemple…


> *Base de la Release et/ou Mises à jour intégrées*
> – Windows 10 Professionnels 64 bits français (Creators update, Avril 2017)
> 
> *Intégration de logiciels*
> ...


…bref un joyeux bordel ou tout ce qu'il y a dedans est illégal et de surcroît impossible à installer via Boot Camp dans un Mac.

Donc, sorti de cette version…


Locke a dit:


> Le dernier fichier .iso officiel a pour nom *Fall Creators* et le fichier .iso porte le nom exact de *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso*


…ce n'est pas la peine de tenter l'installation.


----------



## Tonio Meyer (22 Octobre 2017)

Le "unattended" pour en avoir construit sur du XP n'est absolument pas illégal. Tout dépend de ce que l'on intègre dessus. C'est sur si tu y mets du Office et du photoshop, on est plus trop dans le MSDN mais bon, j'y mettais simplement du 7zip, gimp et ce genre de chose tous à fait légales
J'ai bien fait attention à prendre une version MSDN spécifiquement pour cela mais je n'ai pas vérifié dans le détail il est vrai...
Je viens de lancer avec une version téléchargée ici (en version 64 bits puisque 16 Go de RAM)

https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2017)

Tonio Meyer a dit:


> Le "*unattended*" pour en avoir construit sur du XP n'est absolument pas illégal.


Rassure-toi je pense que j'ai du en faire avant toi.  Sinon, Boot Camp ne supportera pas une telle version. Après libre à toi de modifier ce que tu veux manuellement en allant bidouiller dans les Services MSC et dans la BDR, ne serait-ce par exemple que d'accélérer la navigation dans le menu Démarrer en mettant à 0 la clé DWORD de MenuShowDelay qui est par défaut est à 400. Tu vois, je connais un petit peu.


----------



## Tonio Meyer (22 Octobre 2017)

> Rassure-toi je pense que j'ai du en faire avant toi.


Tu t'avances je crois, je suis plus tout jeune 

Je ne conteste absolument pas ton savoir faire (même si les paramétrage des clés de registre Windows, suffit d'aller les chopper sur le net. Un simple "optimize regedit" sur google doit sortir une bonne centaines de clés à modifier pour améliorer (ou pas) les perfs),

je nuancais simplement un peu le côté systématiquement illégal du "unatended" : si on veux être clean, on peut 

Pour le sujet du forum, là encore je vais aller dans ton sens puisque tu avais raison
Avec la version officiellement téléchargée sur windows, tout a fonctionné du premier coup !
Donc je te dis un grand grand merci !


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2017)

Tonio Meyer a dit:


> Avec la version officiellement téléchargée sur windows, tout a fonctionné du premier coup !


Comme quoi, il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu.


----------



## Tonio Meyer (22 Octobre 2017)

je m'incline très cher
merci encore !

PS : je ne vois pas de bouton / lien pour résoudre le sujet...


----------



## dee.didi27 (25 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Alors j'avais quasi le même problème mais j'ai eu recours aux très grandes solutions qui ont marché... Mais qui m'ont demandé beaucoup de patience...

1. J'ai fait une sauvegarde Time Machine (avec un disque dur externe SSD quelconque)
2. J'ai appelé Apple pour demander une confirmation si TOUT allait être enregistré dedans (applications, config etc.) sauf tout ce qui est partition et disques durs. Ils m'ont répondu "oui"
3. J'ai éteins PUIS démarrer l'ordinateur en maintenant sur ALT
4. J'ai effacé mon disque dur
5. J'ai réinstallé le système d'exploitation du Mac (toute une demi-journée)
6. Restauration avec Time Machine (très lent alors que c'était annoncé 15 minutes)
7. Après redémarrage, tout est revenu en ordre assez vite
8. Menu Finder > Aller > Utilitaire > Assistant Bootcamp > j'ai fait. 
8a. ça n'a pas marché
8b. J'ai refait en diminuant de 5 Go l'espace que je voulais allouer, ça a marché.

Voilà, si jamais les autres solutions ne sont pas bonnes, vous lirez celle-ci.

Bonne soirée et merci aux personnes qui ont répondu aussi.


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (9 Juin 2018)

Bonjour Locke un modérateur m'as conseille de faire appel a vous pour tout ce qui est Installation de windows sur mac. Alors voila j'ai un problème, je voudrais installer windows sur mon mac, je telecharge l'image disque de windows 10.iso, ensuite je lance l'assistant Boot Camp je suis les instructions mais au moment du formatage de la clé, un message d'erreur apparait : 
*Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable*
L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque.
Pourtant mon disque dur externe est vide et il possède 128 giga. De plus j'ai choisi la bonne image disque. Auriez vous une solution a me proposer ?


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2018)

ItachiUchiha18 a dit:


> Pourtant mon disque dur externe est vide et il possède 128 giga. De plus j'ai choisi la bonne image disque. Auriez vous une solution a me proposer ?


Soyons clair, si tu tentes vraiment d'installer une version de Windows dans un disque dur USB, Assistant Boot Camp refusera de le faire, car il impose que l'installation soit faite dans le disque dur interne non partitionné. Actuellement Apple préconise un espace minimal de 55 Go, ne pas oublier que si on partitionne son disque dur interne, qu'il faut laisser une marge de sécurité pour macOS.

Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac, année, modèle, etc. Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (9 Juin 2018)

Il s'agit d'un iMac 27 pouces fin 2013 avec macOS High Sierra, 10.13.2


----------



## lomedelouest (17 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour la compagnie!
Je tente d'installer Win 10 pro en ce moment. J'ai suivi les instructions d'apple; téléchargé le .iso de mai 2019 (https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO), le fichier pèse un peu plus de 5Go. J'ai branché une clef usb de 16Go... Je lance alors BootCamp, et PAF! "L'espace est insuffisant sur votre clef...."
Qu'est-ce qui ne tourne pas rond??

Le fichier iso s'appelle Win10_1903_V2_French_x64
Je précise que je suis sous El capitan sur un macbook pro mid 2012 classique (non-retina). Voilà, à plus!


----------

